# What do you tool the joints with after you rubber float the grout



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to get better results after rubber floating grout.

I have always wet my finger (with water not my honey) and rub the grout lines round. Is there a better way to fine tune the grout lines?

On an 1/8 inch joint for example, what tool or method do you use or do to fine tune the grout joints to make the grout look sweet?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I just use a well wrung out sponge on the second wipe down. I'll just touch it as I go w/ a finger if it has a little void or something. It always comes out looking very smooth.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Like HandyHails, i use a sponge. It knocks down any high grout and fills in the low spots with it. I use a circular motion just randomly moving around.Let the grout set up and its ready for its first sponging. No low spots and no high spots.:thumbsup:

We call it "fluffing"-Its getting the floor ready for the first sponge cleaning.(lets see how many perv's call me out on that one!):whistling


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

YOU call it fluffing. I call it just another day at the office.


Fluffing....................


That's nasty.:001_unsure:


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> YOU call it fluffing. I call it just another day at the office.
> 
> 
> Fluffing....................
> ...


A guy on a site was confused about what fluffers do, and responded with an enthusiastic "I wanna be a fluffer!" The poor guy actually thought there was a position on the sets for a dude "to warm the chicks up".

I don't think he ever lived that one down.:clap:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL....We just made up the name "fluffer" one day on the job and it stuck. 

*"Hey,start fluffing that floor so we can get it washed and get out of here!"*

Before that it was giving the joints some attention. LOL


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Same as above, with a sponge. But I've always called it dressing the joint.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I believe it's called "tooling" or "shaping" the joint. I use a grout sponge as well. 

They do make a finishing tool, but I think it's mostly a European thing.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

the proper term or name for this application is AGITATING....This is basically spreading the grout and letting it stiffen up for about 20 min. Or to where your finger can not push the grout. then you AGITATE the grout with a semi wet sponge. Let that sit and fianl wash it with a well wrung sponge.:whistling

But barwalt and some other makes a grout wash system that does it for you with thier sponge:thumbup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

HS345 said:


> I believe it's called "tooling" or "shaping" the joint. I use a grout sponge as well.
> 
> They do make a finishing tool, but I think it's mostly a European thing.


Looks like the mount for my GPS.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks all. :thumbsup:

And the winner is ....

Drum Roll please ...



Evan1968 said:


> giving her joint some attention


My wife asks for that once in a while too :thumbup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I use the barwalt system.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I use a sponge and tool it with that and or my finger. For harder to reach areas I use a straight razor, popsicle sticks and Bamboo cooking skewers.

I have not meet a grouting job that can not be "Tooled: with these items.

JW


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Raimonid Pulirapid grout sponge & bucket.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I use a sponge and tool it with that and or my finger. For harder to reach areas I use a straight razor, popsicle sticks and Bamboo cooking skewers.
> 
> I have not meet a grouting job that can not be "Tooled: with these items.
> 
> JW


Here I thought I was being fancy pulling out a margin trowel.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

I used the round end of a old tooth brush for years . 
Now its just a sponge . John


----------

